# R8/R10



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was just at the local dealers he said the R10 is defo a go 
:twisted: 
Now I am not a big fan of the R8 a bit over priced IMOP but they had about 10 in a silver a black with carbon blades an all black one etc but they also had a white one with carbon blades and wow did it look good 100% better than the rest of them


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> White one with carbon blades and wow did it look good 100% better than the rest of them


My Laptop wallpaper


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jbell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > White one with carbon blades and wow did it look good 100% better than the rest of them
> ...


Looked even better in the metal


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


It's the only colour combination I would have or like.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I trust the R10 will have the S8 V10 in it?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I would imaging the RS6 V10 Bi-turbo???


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

there will be no R8 with a 580 hp V10 engine from the RS6

in this article: http://www.autoweek.nl/nieuws.php?id=7711

the chairman "Pr. Frowein" from Quattro GmbH told that they lost 3 R8's on the nurburgring last year while testing those enigine in the R8.
all three car's burned because the engine warmed up to quick. not enough cooling for the mid-engine was the answere.

500 hp will be the maximum. And the car will be called R8-RS


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> I would imaging the RS6 V10 Bi-turbo???


You would think so :twisted:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If a dealer thinks he knows about a "R10" he's full of crap  R10 is a diesel Le Mans car - any different engined R8 will still be an R8....


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

jbell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Forum member TTej has one in exactly that combo 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jam225 said:


> Forum member TTej has one in exactly that combo 8)


Does he really? 

P.S. No he hasn't :wink:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Are you sure ? Someone on R8 talk with the same username has just taken delivery of an ibis white R8 :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

jam225 said:


> Are you sure ? Someone on R8 talk with the same username has just taken delivery of an ibis white R8 :?


He's right you know, and TTej has been a bit quiet on here recently :?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.r8talk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1330 :roll: :wink:

The actual pics of the car seem to have been removed for some reason :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Well the messenger address for TTej on his profile here matches the one on the R8 forum so it may well be true he's got an R8 now! If so I'm jealous!!!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> He's right you know, and TTej has been a bit quiet on here recently :?


 :lol: :lol:


----------

